# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Сайт Метро

## pendruk

Решил посмотреть http://mosmetro.ru/ Avast ругается ИИ:eek:

----------


## Grigs

да не там по моему ниче нет... мож в спаме вир или рекламе..

----------


## pendruk

Вроде нет но ругается  http://safeweb.norton.com/report/sho...u%2F&x=12&y=12

http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/mosmetro.ru

----------

